# How much mud per 4x8 board ?



## plazaman

Pretty sure this has been discussed before, but wondering if you guys worked out a formula for how much is used per 4x8 board?

I use premixed mud sheetrock brand all purpose. 

I never really tracked usage , and always just bought i thought was needed.

Is there even a formula or calculator for it?


----------



## ROVACON

One 5 gal bucket usually does 10 sheets. Thats the formula I use anyway.


----------



## scottktmrider

http://www.usg.com/sheetrock-estimator.html

Try this


----------



## plazaman

scottktmrider said:


> http://www.usg.com/sheetrock-estimator.html
> 
> Try this



Thanks!


----------



## hdavis

Some people use more, some use less - track your useage and figure out how much YOU use. This gets you a ball park number: http://howtodrywalldiy.com/drywallcosts.php


----------



## GCTony

one bucket for every 10 sheets of 4x12 is a little heavy. An average house having 180 boards, with 30 pcs of corner bead, we used to buy 15 buckets


----------



## Big Shoe

One for ten is a good rule of thumb. But the amount of bead makes a big difference.


----------



## Henn Drywall

ROVACON said:


> One 5 gal bucket usually does 10 sheets. Thats the formula I use anyway.


I think this is spot on, this is usually how I bid jobs for material purposes.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

henn drywall said:


> i think this is spot on, this is usually how i bid jobs for material purposes.


+1.


----------



## I Mester

+2..


----------



## boman47k

scottktmrider said:


> http://www.usg.com/sheetrock-estimator.html
> 
> Try this


Panels: 
3 
Joint Compounds: 
14 lbs. SHEETROCK® Brand Ready-Mixed Joint Compounds
(Taping, Topping, All-Purpose) 
or 1 gal. SHEETROCK® Brand Plus 3® Lightweight Ready-Mixed All-Purpose Joint Compound 
or 6 lbs. SHEETROCK® Brand Easy Sand® Lightweight Setting Type Joint Compound 
or 7 lbs. SHEETROCK® Brand Durabond® Setting Type Joint Compound 
Fasteners: 
192 nails. Drywall Nails 
or 120 screws. Drywall Screws 
You'll also need: 
36 ft. SHEETROCK® Brand Joint Tape 
1 gal. SHEETROCK® Brand FirstCoat Paint for Priming 
3 (29 oz.) tubes Drywall Adhesive 

Seems heavy on the fasteners plus adhesive for 3 4X8 panels.

No rocker, but I have hung and finished some. Just off the top of my head, I can't imagine needing that many fasteners *and* adhesive.


----------



## Rich D.

20 boards.

2 green, 1 blue

Thats heavy for estimating purposes. That can get stretched to 30 boards


----------



## KennMacMoragh

When I drywall for remodels I do a lot of skim coating. 10 4x8 sheets would probably take about 3 buckets. But that's when I'm trying to blend in old walls with new, fix defects etc. If you're doing new construction it's not as messy, 1 gallon per 10 sheets sounds about right.


----------

